# Kit Issue



## SirTwonish (8 Jan 2008)

I started PRes about two months ago. Starting in the new year what is the usual time frame to receive you kit? It sucks having to run around in civi clothes! Anyone have a ballpark idea?


----------



## 241 (8 Jan 2008)

Normally, at least from what I have seen, it is done with in a week or two of getting sworn in, but it really all depends on how far you are from the supporting base that issues your clothing.


----------



## SirTwonish (8 Jan 2008)

I'm in the RHLI out of Hamilton. When I was sworn in the guy in the kit shop said it would arrive in the new year....whatever that means!


----------



## toughenough (8 Jan 2008)

I would suspect that your kit is good to go, however, the MCpl that issues kit at JFA Hamilton is on leave from Xmas still. I believe they will resume working in the third week of Jan (don't quote me on the return date, this is rough), and you will likely get it then. Initial issue coming from London is generally fairly fast.

As soon as they return to work, you'll probably get your stuff.


----------



## OldSolduer (21 Jan 2008)

Like the others said, it depends on where your support base is. If you are lucky enough to live in an area where a base is,then its relatively easy to get your kit. If that is the case, ensure that you get ALL the kit you are entitled to, including any Goretrex etc.


----------

